# Intel i5 Grafik



## Konradin (22. April 2012)

Wie stelle ich beim integrierten Core i5 Grafik Chip die Farben ein? Sie sind nicht schlecht bei Spielen, aber bei Text blendet der Monitor und die Schrift ist extrem blass, kaum lesbar. Der Monitor ist bereits auf minimum gestellt. Mit einer normalen Grafikkarte wie NVIDIA habe ich ja ein Einstellungsmodul.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (23. April 2012)

Im Intel Konfigurationsmenü?
Rechtklick auf deinen Desktop und zu den Intel Grafikeinstellungen.

DOrt sind die Farbeinstellungen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass du einige falsche Einstellungen am Windows getätigt hast.


----------



## Konradin (23. April 2012)

Danke, ich werde es probieren. Leider hat das neue Mainboard ebenfalls ein Prolem. Kein Programm, Nero oder ein externes Backup Gert etc. kann ein installiertes Gert wie HD oder DVD erkennen und es erkennt selber nur CD rom statt DVD writer. ASUS sagt ich solle das CMOS leeren und das BIOS updaten, obwohl das MB erste wenige Monate alt ist, aber erst jetzt mit dem i5 als neuer PC instlliert wurde. Die lokalen Techniker (Philippinen) wollen das nicht tun um keinen Crash zu produzieren und dann verantwortlich zu sein. Und ich sehe nicht ein weshalb ich das in der Garantiezeit tun soll. Nur müsste ich das MB für einen Umtausch an ASUS ins Ausland schicken, dreimal teurer als ein neues MB. Hier ist ebenn nicht der Kunde der Boss sondern der Lieferant. Sell and forget, was immer auf dem Produkt steht. Jeder verkauft, hat aber nichts mit der Garantie zu tun und hat sowieso keine Ersatzteile. Wenn am PC dann noch ein OS in deutsch installiert ist, geht gar nichts mehr. Oder wie ich einmal, bekommt den PC zurück mit einem englischen OS und alle aneren Programme weg. Ofice etc. war mit den "normalen" illegalen Kopien ersetzt aber alle Daten weg. Jetzt kann man z.B. Win 7 Ultimate, inkl. Aktivation Crack aber nicht updatebar, für umgerechnet 5 Euro haben, auf DVD.  Die monatlichen Updates gibt es dann auf DVD noch billiger. Manchmal komme ich mir schon dumm vor wenn ich mein Ultimate30 ml teurer kaufe und andere Programme auch. Ich kaufte brav meine Software seit der Zeit von CP/M und dem Ur-DOS, Commodore und MSX.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (23. April 2012)

1. Formatier´ deinen Post beim nächsten Mal! 
Setze Absätze und benutze Tasten wie "Enter/Return" und ","!

2. Entnehme die Batterie für ein paar Minuten, stell das BIOS auf Werkseinstellungen, update dein BIOS etc.. les´ dir das Benutzerhandbuch durch; dort stehen alle relevanten Hinweise.
Manchmal ist der Anwender schuld...


----------



## Konradin (23. April 2012)

Danke. Diesmal ist aber der Anwender nicht schld, es funktioniete sofort nach der Installation des neuen PC nicht, obwohl alle Hardware ebenfalls neu ist und vom Techniker nichts fremdes eingebaut wurde. Da dieses MB (ASUS P8H61MLE) ein EFI BIOS hat, kennt hier das niemand und niemand will in der Garantiezeit etwas riskieren, da ja niemand hier, inkl. umliegender Provinzen, ein registrierter ASUS Service ist. Und auch die ASUS Service Center sind nicht für Mainboards zuständig. 
Ist hier etwas kompiziert. Für mich umsomehr, als wir "normalerweise" Stromunterbrüch habe, von Minuten zu 10 Stunden zu jedem beliebigen Moment. Nicht gerade sehr hilfreich wenn es während dem BIOS updaten passiert. Da es sektorweise passiert oder die ganze Provinz, kann ich hier Strom haben aber der IP ist offline. Zudem sind die "normalen" Web "Speeds" zwichen 20 kbit ud1 Mbit, ein kritischer Download kann also 3 Minuten oder eine Stunde dauern, nichts mit 16 und mehr DSL Mbit. 
Am Ende ist ein anderes MB der billigste und problemloseste Weg, eben nur nicht dasselbe vom selben Supplier. Ich werde aber probieren das BIOS über Windows zu erneuern, was allerdings bei einer 7 Monate alten BIOS  Version nicht notwendig sein sollte.. Das CMOS solte laut ASUS ohne Batterie entnahme zu leeren sein, nur leider nicht so wie es ASUS per eMail erklärt hat. Der angegebene Manual Teil hat nichts mit CMOS zu tun sondern mit Stromanschluss. Na ja, die sind meies Wissensin Singapore.
Nochmals Dank und Gruss.


----------



## sheel (23. April 2012)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> 1. Formatier´ deinen Post beim nächsten Mal!
> Setze Absätze und benutze Tasten wie "Enter/Return" und ","!


So ist das schwer zu lesen...


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (23. April 2012)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> So ist das schwer zu lesen...



ja...ab der gefühlten dritten Zeile les´ ich nicht mehr,
da ich mich nicht mehr konzentrieren kann...

Sende das Mainboard an deinen HÄndler zurück; 
er wäre verpflichtet die Garantieabwicklung durchzuführen.

mfg
bo


----------



## Konradin (24. April 2012)

Leider gehst Du von den Zuständen in der BRD oder EU aus. Hier ist es leider ganz anders. Für Garantie sind nur die Hersteller zuständig, evtl. ein Service Center des Hrstellers.  Und da die grossen Verkäufer direkt ab Werk kaufen, iist das eben der Hersteller. Leider ist Philippinen nicht BRD. Ich werde also ein neues MB kaufen, Umiausch beim Hersteller ist ohnehin schon vom Porto her teurer.


----------

